# Camp Corn: A five day gaming challenge



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Greetings, kids, and welcome to Camp Corn: A marvelous five day summer camp for gamers! Our getaway is open to people of all ages! Here, we are all about friendly competition, as well as having fun. After signing up, and signing a waiver form (the games can get quite dangerous), you will be sorted into a cabin. Each day welcomes individual challenges, cabin challenges, and mealtime get togethers. At the official Camp Corn chat, during mealtimes, we will stream YouTube videos for you to watch and enjoy. More information will come as I set up more, but expect camp to run in late July or early August. Registrations will last until next Tuesday, so please let me know by then if you're interested in attending. I'm also looking for camp counselors to help lead the cabins, so let me know if you're willing to do that job. We also need Janitors. They don't take place in the games, but they're in charge of cleaning up the forums... They're like Moderators. Counselors get access to the leader forums, but they can't edit posts or warn members and whatnot.Remember: Prizes will be given and fun will be had. So come one and all, and sign up for Camp Corn: The Gamers Getaway.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sign-Ups*
*Leaders*
PaJami
Entei Slider

*Campers*
Josh
Sockhead
Justin (maybe counselor)
Brad
Nikoking
Pachireecko
Joe
Jas0n
Tyeforce
Sporge27
Tom
Charlie
Peyton
Elliot

*Janitors*
Toontownleroy
MasterC

*Counselors*
<<Jack>>
Psychonaut
Squirrels with Nunchucks
Ashwee

*Briefing*
Official Camp chat - www.xat.com/CampCorn
Camp Corn website - http://s4.zetaboards.com/Camp_Corn/index/
Prizes - I'm not quite sure what the prizes will be, but I'm thinking of using Steam. Mainly I'll give TF2 prizes, perhaps a game for the overall winner! I'm not sure how often I'll give prizes (every challenge top three, final winners, etc.) but we'll see
Scoring - As briefly explained before, there will be four cabins. Each cabin competes against each other, but all campers are competing as well. If your cabin wins a challenge, they get 5 points... 3 points for second place, 2 points for third, and each entry gains one cabin point. As for individual campers, you get 3 points for first, 2 points for second, and 1 for third. The cabin with the most points wins, and the camper with the most points wins as well.
Events - The events will be a large mixture of console games, handheld games, flash games, Steam games, and artistic events (drawing, writing, etc.) I'm thinking there will be five events a day, which gives every player plenty of opportunity to find something they own.
*Roles*
There's been some confusion about what all the roles get to do, so let me quickly restate them.
Leaders- The leaders are me and Entei Slider. We make the events, do some judging, and pretty much tend to the website and stuff.
Counselors- The counselors do not get powers on the website. They get staff status, which allows them entry to the staff forum along with me, Adam, and the janitors. The counselors are in charge of their cabins, submitting entries, and all that goes along with that. I'm also thinking that there will be some staff challenges to give counselors a chance to get with the activities as well. Again, they do not get moderator powers. That's where janitors come into play. 
Janitors- The janitors are in charge of cleanup on the forums. They get all the powers to ban, warn, etc. If we get four janitors, there might be one per cabin
Campers- The campers are regular members attending Camp Corn for nothing but fun. They have no duties but to follow the rules.
Again, if anyone else has questions or concerns, please let me know!


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

This is only on the site, right?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> This is only on the site, right?


 
Correct. This is like Smash Camp, only exclusive to TBT


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 12, 2011)

what games will there be?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 12, 2011)

reminds me of the TBT Olympics event I used to do. What are the games exactly?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

The games list will come soon. I'm not sure what all the games will be, but expect a mixture of Steam games, console games, handheld games, and maybe some flash games. I'll try to make them games most people should have. Also, we are now looking for janitors as well. They get Moderator duty, but they don't get to participate. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd like to be a janitor.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm joining, but please don't have a lot of shooting games.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be "Night janitor!" (which means i am british so in a day in the uk, americans sleep so i guard to camp.) but what do i have to to? Do i have to stay up for american time?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Janitors do not participate in any events. Their job is to check over the cabins and make sure everything's clean... In other words, they ban members, edit topics, etc. These people need to be extremely trustworthy because, not only do they get powers, but they can enter the other team's secret topics... So yeah, that's a janitor. That means, as I said before, Counselors don't get any moderation tools (except in the counselor's section of the forum), but they can enter that section to discuss with other leaders.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 12, 2011)

So if i am a janitor, do i have to install steam?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> So if i am a janitor, do i have to install steam?


 
No. I'm only stating Steam because some games/prizes might be available through Steam.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 12, 2011)

Count me in! but it is my first time being a mod so i will try my hardest. but, do i have to stay up all night uk time?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Count me in! but it is my first time being a mod so i will try my hardest. but, do i have to stay up all night uk time?


 
No, just check every so often and make sure nobody's reported anything or whatnot.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, now, were is the link to camp corn? is it coming soon?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> Ok, now, were is the link to camp corn? is it coming soon?


 
Yes. I need to do some more adjustments before I let people come. I'll open it to the public maybe next Tuesday, and the staff a few days before.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

I may hel you with the artistic stuff, but I still want to join in the gaming stuff.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I may hel you with the artistic stuff, but I still want to join in the gaming stuff.


 
I'll probably have a few artistic competitions along with gaming ones, so you're good both ways. I'll sign you up as a camper.


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2011)

This is such an amazing creative idea Jami, Adding more fun onto TBT, If people are serious about this then it will turn out to be a huge success, I also like the idea of mealtime where you watch videos - nice  . I would like to be a camper.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, about chatting, can we use IRC or tinychat so we don't have to use personal stuff like Skype and msn?


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

What if we sign up for a cabin, but we don't have the game that the challenge is in?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 12, 2011)

can i sign up as a tent?

i'll bite @ being interested in this


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

@Josh: Thank you very much. I honestly don't have very high hopes, knowing TBT, but we'll see.
@Fillfal: I already have a Xat chat set up. The link is www.xat.com/CampCorn. I think I'll have camp counselors make Xat groups for their cabins too.
@Brad: No sweat. There will be approximately 5 challenges a day, and at least one of them won't require a console anyway. It might be a designing thing, or a flash game or something. And I'll try to make the games ones most people would probably have.
@Psycho: Haha, thanks for showing interest


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

When will the "houses" be announced? I know it's early to ask.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> When will the "houses" be announced? I know it's early to ask.


 
Assuming I get four counselors by next Tuesday, I'll sort the campers out then. The cabin names will be decided on day one of camp


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

Then I'll sign up.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll give it a go. See if I can do anything.


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm interested. I'll be a camper!

if you REALLY need more Counselors i would be willing but i'd rather be a camper


----------



## MasterC (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there an open spot for Janitor? If so,sign me up for that spot.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll be a regular camper! And can we choose who we'll be with in the cabin?


----------



## Liv (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll sign up, as a regular camper, however I am not totally sure if I will actually be here.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the signups!
@SockHead: At the time being, I have three ideas for choosing cabins. One: I'll let the campers choose. Two: Once I get the counselors, they can pick one at a time like middle school gym class  Or three: I'll randomize it all. Opinions?


----------



## Josh (Jul 12, 2011)

I think that it should be random, So that you don't get people picking people who are good at certain video games.


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

Josh said:


> I think that it should be random, So that you don't get people picking people who are good at certain video games.


 
But we don't know what the games are until the camp starts.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2011)

I might be interested, but it depends on what games are featured. Can we suggest games? If so, I suggest the following:

Nintendo 3DS
Dead or Alive: Dimensions
Super Street Fighter IV

Wii
Mario Kart Wii
Mario Sports Mix
Pok?mon Battle Revolution
Sonic & SEGA All-Stars Racing
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Tetris Party Deluxe

Nintendo DS
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Pok?mon Black and White Versions
Pok?mon Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, and SoulSilver Versions
Tetris DS


And what's with the name? Camp _Corn_? lolwut


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I might be interested, but it depends on what games are featured. Can we suggest games? If so, I suggest the following:
> 
> Nintendo 3DS
> Dead or Alive: Dimensions
> ...


 
Jami's former username was cornman64.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I might be interested, but it depends on what games are featured. Can we suggest games? If so, I suggest the following:
> 
> Nintendo 3DS
> Dead or Alive: Dimensions
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestions; I'll use a fair amount of those games. Also, like Jack said, I was cornman64 before  Any anyone else, feel free to suggest games as well.


----------



## Brad (Jul 12, 2011)

QWOP!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 12, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> Jami's former username was cornman64.


Ah, okay. Damn name changes. Can't tell who anyone is anymore. >_>


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't quite understand what the whole thing is about as I'm far too lazy to read but I'm being pressured into signing up by Jubs so put my name down.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm interested in signing up as a camper. Maybe it'll get me back into Nintendo games... We will be playing games on other consoles, though, right?


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

You should pick a date that you know most of us is available on. I'm pretty sure nobody's home all summer.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> You should pick a date that you know most of us is available on. I'm pretty sure nobody's home all summer.


 
Impossible.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> You should pick a date that you know most of us is available on. I'm pretty sure nobody's home all summer.


 
Yeah, as Jas0n said that'd be hard. Better to have a timeframe to complete tasks and stuff.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, but we don't want like 2 participating.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 12, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Yeah, but we don't want like 2 participating.


 
Then the best thing to do would be to set a date way ahead of time so people have plenty of notice, if we find out that so many people aren't able to make it on the day then the date can be changed.

I think there should be some punishment for missing an event though, especially if plenty of notice is given. Knowing TBT people, they wouldn't show up even though they've said they're free on that day/time :/


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Then the best thing to do would be to set a date way ahead of time so people have plenty of notice, if we find out that so many people aren't able to make it on the day then the date can be changed.
> 
> I think there should be some punishment for missing an event though, especially if plenty of notice is given. Knowing TBT people, they wouldn't show up even though they've said they're free on that day/time :/



The punishment is that you're not gonna place in that event.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

@Pachireecko: Yes, there will be other consoles, but it'll mainly be Wii I'm thinking.
@Everybody else: The way I see it... There's 5 events a day for 5 days. If you sign up but don't come, you're only hurting your cabin and yourself... So that's your punishment


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 12, 2011)

sign me up as a camper, I'm interested


----------



## Justin (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you missed Pyscho on your list of Campers.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

Justin said:


> I think you missed Pyscho on your list of Campers.


 
Oh, so I did. I wasn't sure if he was wanting to sign up, or just interested. Adding him.


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm actually kinda reconsidering being a janitor. Would it be alright if I thought it over and possibly changed to a camper/counselor?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 12, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> I'm actually kinda reconsidering being a janitor. Would it be alright if I thought it over and possibly changed to a camper/counselor?


 
Sure. Either or, let me know. Counselor's probably what we need most now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2011)

So, wait, what exactly do counselor's do? I might be interested in being one.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 13, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> So, wait, what exactly do counselor's do? I might be interested in being one.


 
They organize their camp members, create the challenge threads, motivate them, etc. They get access to the counselor group forum, and they get to decide which submissions to enter on our daily "team challenge"


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 13, 2011)

PaJami said:


> They organize their camp members, create the challenge threads, motivate them, etc. They get access to the counselor group forum, and they get to decide which submissions to enter on our daily "team challenge"


Hm... I dunno. I guess I just don't really understand how this thing works, having never "attended" one of these "camps" before, lol. I'll stick with being a normal camper for now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 13, 2011)

i'd be willing to be a counselor if they're needed, jami


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 13, 2011)

I've decided to switch from janitor to counselor.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 13, 2011)

@Psycho: If you'd rather be a camper, I can put you down as one... But if we need counselors, I'll let you know. No need to be something you don't want to.
@Jack: Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 13, 2011)

So when will the event be held?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 13, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> So when will the event be held?


 
If all goes according to schedule, Monday July 25th-Saturday July 30th. The events will be 25th-29th, and the closing stuff will be the 30th


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going to have to withdraw from this. I'm getting really busy, so I wont have too much time for this.


----------



## Liv (Jul 14, 2011)

I also have to withdraw from the camp, because I will not be able to access TBT on those days.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 14, 2011)

And slowly but surely the camp is dwindling away.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 14, 2011)

We still have eleven people and five more days to sign-up. If worst comes to worst, I'll accept late signups the week of preparation. And if worst gets more worse, I can postpone it until a better time. Bottom line; get signing up


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2011)

by "i'd be willing to be a counselor"
i meant "there are no counselors signed up, so i can try and do whatever you need."


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 15, 2011)

I have to withdraw to.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> by "i'd be willing to be a counselor"
> i meant "there are no counselors signed up, so i can try and do whatever you need."


 
Oh, okay then. I'll sign you up as one then!


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sigh I'll be up for joining I suppose >_>  just depends on if it is after my finals week or not lol.


----------



## Josh (Jul 15, 2011)

I think that campers should vote for their counselors, Or else you'll end up with a bad counselor.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 15, 2011)

Josh said:


> I think that campers should vote for their counselors, Or else you'll end up with a bad counselor.


 
Aslong as we have an IRC regulars camp idgaf who's the counsellor as we're all awesome


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2011)

@Josh: Depends how many we have sign up... If we get more than 4, then we'll vote.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2011)

hey Jami if you need to spread this around more I can make advertising signatures. I remember doing them with the Pokemon hack I tried to make and they were popular. Not to mention, I got better traffic coming into the thread about it.


----------



## Justin (Jul 15, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Aslong as we have an IRC regulars camp idgaf who's the counsellor as we're all awesome


 
IRC regulars camp aww yeeeah.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> hey Jami if you need to spread this around more I can make advertising signatures. I remember doing them with the Pokemon hack I tried to make and they were popular. Not to mention, I got better traffic coming into the thread about it.


 
Spread it around TBT more, or other websites? That would be much appreciated if you could, either way. No need to put a lot of effort in them, but thanks!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 15, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Spread it around TBT more, or other websites? That would be much appreciated if you could, either way. No need to put a lot of effort in them, but thanks!


 
yeah, I'll work on them right now.  I'll just make them clean and noticeable.






make sure to add this into your signature:
[url=http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?59335-Camp-Corn-A-five-day-gaming-challenge][IMG]http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/ChiTownBro54/campcorn.png[/IMG][/url]


----------



## ashwee (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll be a camper if you need more people to join in.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 15, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> yeah, I'll work on them right now.  I'll just make them clean and noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks great

@PaJami:Can anyone put it in their signature?Or those that signed up?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 15, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Looks great
> 
> @PaJami:Can anyone put it in their signature?Or those that signed up?


 
Well, if they put it in their signature, they should want to sign up. I guess anyone can, but yeah. So get advertising, campers


----------



## SockHead (Jul 15, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Aslong as we have an IRC regulars camp idgaf who's the counsellor as we're all awesome


 
Can this happen please?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 16, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Can this happen please?


 way to clanstack, baddies


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jul 16, 2011)

I'd be down to be a counselor or camper. However, I'm going to need to know if it's the last week of July or August, since I'm not available for the last week of July. Ironically, because I'm going to be at camp


----------



## PaJami (Jul 16, 2011)

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> I'd be down to be a counselor or camper. However, I'm going to need to know if it's the last week of July or August, since I'm not available for the last week of July. Ironically, because I'm going to be at camp


 
Oh wow, that is ironic... It's going to be the last week of July probably unless too many people can't make it; then we'll wait a week.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jul 16, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Oh wow, that is ironic... It's going to be the last week of July probably unless too many people can't make it; then we'll wait a week.


 
Ok, I'll keep an eye on the thread then.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2011)

Well guys, there's two more days of signups until camp officially opens, not begins. Even though we don't have a full staff list yet, I'll open the site up later today and let the staff members get used to it. Remember, even after the site opens, you'll still have until the 24th to sign up (so I can sort out everything and let you participate in the pre-camp event!) We need two counselors, a few janitors, and as many campers as we can recruit! So let's get going guys. Tell your friends, tell your family, tell whoever... Let's make Camp Corn happen! Motivational speech... over.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2011)

So where does one sign up?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> So where does one sign up?


 
Here. Just tell me if you want to be a camper, counselor, or janitor. Read about what they do on the second post I believe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 17, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Well guys, there's two more days of signups until camp officially opens, not begins. Even though we don't have a full staff list yet, I'll open the site up later today and let the staff members get used to it. Remember, even after the site opens, you'll still have until the 24th to sign up (so I can sort out everything and let you participate in the pre-camp event!) We need two counselors, a few janitors, and as many campers as we can recruit! So let's get going guys. Tell your friends, tell your family, tell whoever... Let's make Camp Corn happen! Motivational speech... over.


Do we know what games we're playing yet?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Do we know what games we're playing yet?


 
Nope. I'm going to unveil them as we go on. Most of the games will be ones most people have/will have access to, so don't worry!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Here. Just tell me if you want to be a camper, counselor, or janitor. Read about what they do on the second post I believe.


 
Camper then. Too lazy to do anything else. Starts next week right, not tomorrow?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2011)

Tom said:


> Camper then. Too lazy to do anything else. Starts next week right, not tomorrow?


 
Yup. Tuesday, the link to the site will go public. Next Sunday there's a pre-camp challenge for fun... And next Monday is camp!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 18, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Yup. Tuesday, the link to the site will go public. Next Sunday there's a pre-camp challenge for fun... And next Monday is camp!


 
Good. I'm going off to real camp later, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't miss anything.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> Good. I'm going off to real camp later, I just wanted to make sure I wouldn't miss anything.


 
Alright, awesome. Anywho, we're running a bit behind with scheduling, but no worries. Change of plans -- Camp is opening TODAY! I will PM the link to all of you later on, once everything is ready. There's some pre-camp stuff to do, so you should be kept busy. Remember, we still need as many signups as we can get by next Sunday! You have 6 days if you're planning on signing up. Also, you do not have to be here everyday, remember that. So yeah, get signing


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you mean that the events will be this week?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Do you mean that the events will be this week?


 
No don't worry, we are just opening this week so we don't have to get everyone signed up RIGHT before camp starts.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, for a second I thought I was able to join.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Oh, for a second I thought I was able to join.


 
Ah, sorry man... Anyway, I sent a PM to all campers including a link to the forums! Check it out if you haven't already


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Btw, if this turns out well, why not have a camp like this one around christmas time to?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Btw, if this turns out well, why not have a camp like this one around christmas time to?


 
That's a good idea! I'll see how it goes; I'm usually more busy around Christmas than summer.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 21, 2011)

Three days later, and we're no closer.... Come on, guys. If you want this to happen, we need TWO counselors FOR SURE. More campers would be great, but the counselors are a must. You have until late Saturday night to sign up...


----------



## PaJami (Jul 22, 2011)

Two more days! Come on, this will probably be CANCELLED if I don't get more sign ups. I'm busy several days the next week, so I don't know if I can find a better time. Next week will be the best. So, again, I FOR SURE need two people who can be counselors (read about it on the first page) and a couple more campers would be nice... Just so I can evenly spread people up between cabins. Thanks, and please don't let me down ^^


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 22, 2011)

PaJami said:


> If you want this to happen, we need TWO counselors FOR SURE.


 two more, not including me?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 22, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> two more, not including me?


 
Yup. You, Jack, and two others. We have four cabins and need a counselor for each one


----------



## ashwee (Jul 22, 2011)

I could switch to a counselor if you want. :3 Good luck finding more people!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 23, 2011)

ashwee said:


> I could switch to a counselor if you want. :3 Good luck finding more people!


 
If worst comes to worst, I may ask you and Justin... Then again, we lose two campers. Ah well.. Last day to sign up! If you even have a brief consideration of going out for camp, let me know!


----------



## PaJami (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay guys, due to scheduling failures and lack of signups, though this isn't best for my schedule, Camp is postponed a week. I don't think anyone will mind; this wasn't very well scheduled in the first place, but this will give us more time to plan and get new signups. Thanks guys!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 24, 2011)

PaJami said:


> Okay guys, due to scheduling failures and lack of signups, though this isn't best for my schedule, Camp is postponed a week. I don't think anyone will mind; this wasn't very well scheduled in the first place, but this will give us more time to plan and get new signups. Thanks guys!


 
Aww man. :/ I'll be up in DC then.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Wednesday! 4 more days to sign up if you wish to. I can't postpone it anymore, so let's get signing people!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 27, 2011)

bumpin bumpin bumpin erryday


----------



## SockHead (Jul 27, 2011)

But next week is Shark Week :'(


----------



## PaJami (Jul 30, 2011)

As spy would say, "Well, this is a disappointment." We still have no more progress than we did a week ago. Oh wait, we do. We lost members ;_; I hate to say this, but unless we get signups today, it won't be worth having camp D:


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Jul 31, 2011)

Wait, this hasn't happened yet? o.0 Counselor right here! All day erryday.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 31, 2011)

Squirrel with Nunchucks said:


> Wait, this hasn't happened yet? o.0 Counselor right here! All day erryday.


 
Nope it hasn't... Thanks, though!! If we can get one more counselor today, I'll open up the site this evening


----------



## MasterC (Jul 31, 2011)

So we have a good amount of campers,3 counselors,and 2 janitors.This I going to go real well.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 31, 2011)

MasterC said:


> So we have a good amount of campers,3 counselors,and 2 janitors.This I going to go real well.


 
I hope you're being sarcastic <.< Haha, yeah it should be alright I s'pose.


----------



## ashwee (Jul 31, 2011)

This should be fun :3 Be ready for cabin 2 to win!


----------



## PaJami (Aug 1, 2011)

Just letting everybody know Camp has begun and the challenges are posted! http://s4.zetaboards.com/Camp_Corn/index/ Here's a link to the website. We need three more members to even out the cabins, so if you want you can enter late. If you want to enter, just go to the site and create an account. I'll sort you as you get in. Thanks!


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 1, 2011)

bumpin bumpin bumpin


----------



## Skipper82342 (Aug 2, 2011)

can i sighn up as camper?


----------



## PaJami (Aug 2, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> can i sighn up as camper?


 
Yup. You're in Cabin Three. Feel free to start doing the challenges. We'll accept ONE MORE late camper if someone else wants to enter


----------

